# Altima Engine in Stanza



## DerrickMcP (Mar 31, 2004)

if there is anyone out there that can help me i was wondering what is needed to swap either a 93-97 or 98-01 altima engine KA24DE into my stanza i know the block is the same but what about the wiring?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

KA24tech... want to take a stab at this one?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I'd like to hear about this too. I'd like to know what's involved as the KA24E in my '92 Stanza is on its way out. So someone, please have a stab at it.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

DerrickMcP said:


> if there is anyone out there that can help me i was wondering what is needed to swap either a 93-97 or 98-01 altima engine KA24DE into my stanza i know the block is the same but what about the wiring?


Well it is a direct bolt in although the wiring is a little bit different and it depends on the year of the engine you get because the 95 and later are ODB II. The 93 and 94 KA should be the best match for the harness but try to get the ECU for that year as well. The 95 and up engines have an Intake Air Temp Sensor, a Crankshaft Position Sensor and few other controls that may make a difference but then I have never ran an engine in a older body without the same year ECU controlling things so I'm not sure if you can just leave those unplugged. I would have to see what year the chassis is and what year the engine is to do a pin - pin mating for compatibility. Possibly the exhaust manifold and a couple of the ancilliary components may bolt on / mate up a little different as well. I like the idea of putting in the DE in the U12 and there is good availability on Altima engines cheap.
I will try to do some more research but that is all of the info off the top of my head.

Troy


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Would you know how different the US U12 is than it's Japanese counterpart? I just might do a BBDET or just a DE swap if I'm going to change motors. I might be using an SE-R tranny. Have you heard of anyone take on such a project?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Harris said:


> Would you know how different the US U12 is than it's Japanese counterpart? I just might do a BBDET or just a DE swap if I'm going to change motors. I might be using an SE-R tranny. Have you heard of anyone take on such a project?


They are the same so a SR20DET or a SR20DE conversion would be possible but with the SSS BB U12 the AWD had no engine crossmember for support but the existing crossmember could be modified to work as I understand it. The trans is another question but the B13 SE-R, P10 or P11 G20 (Primera) might work. If they don't work try to find a JDM U12 SR20DE trans and axles for your conversion. 
I haven't heard of this conversion on a Stanza, but it would be alot of fun w/ a DET under the hood and a shiny FM intercooler!

Troy


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm not looking to do any AWD conversion, just a straightfoward FWD tranny with an SR. I'll look into it more when I have free time. Thanks for your input!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Harris said:


> I'm not looking to do any AWD conversion, just a straightfoward FWD tranny with an SR. I'll look into it more when I have free time. Thanks for your input!


I guess I didn't mention that the U12 BB with the SR20DET only came in the AWD SSS ATESSA so if you get a U12 DET front clip the trans is useless. I just didn't want you to buy a bunch of parts that that you wouldn't be able to use...

Troy


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I know that. If and when I do order a DET, it will just be the motor, most likely from a reputable business that I know of. I have a B13 SE-R that I will most likely borrow the needed stuff from. As I said earlier, I will have to take some time out to see if B13 cross-member will work and determine mounting points for the motor. I'm sure I will be looking at some sort of fabrication here and there.


----------

